# Pintos!!!



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Nope. Just Paints for me!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

mmm...nuff said


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

is that your horse?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

lol, no...I wish Though a breeding stallion like him would be wasted on me.


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

ohhhhh well hes pretty! my horse is the one in my profile pic obviosly!!


----------



## Tessa Bear (May 15, 2007)

I show pinto.--well i actually show both, but hey. which years did you win congress? A friend of mine won the '07 congress and i believe the '06


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

Tessa Bear said:


> I show pinto.--well i actually show both, but hey. which years did you win congress? A friend of mine won the '07 congress and i believe the '06



I guess I show both too!! I won 8 congress championships this year and was high point junior youth!! 2007


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

this may sound stupited, but whats the differnce...


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Paints must have quarter horse blood.

Pinto is just a color...any breed can be a pinto. The horse I posted earlier is an Oldenburg.


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

thanks for clearing that up sara..it helped alot :lol:


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

Sara said:


> Paints must have quarter horse blood.
> 
> Pinto is just a color...any breed can be a pinto. The horse I posted earlier is an Oldenburg.


though you are very right sara, the majority of the pintos are paint with double registry. thats what my mare is!! and paint don't have to have quarter horse ansitery its is technically paint lines which dates back to quarters and grade horses!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Hehe, yeah, I was being lazy by generalizing. A paint must have parents who are: 

A. registered APHA,
B. registered AQHA,
or
C. registered with the Jockey Club

So...quarters, tbs and other paints. They should have a general "stock horse" type.


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

Sara said:


> Hehe, yeah, I was being lazy by generalizing. A paint must have parents who are:
> 
> A. registered apha,
> B. registered aqha,
> ...


yeah!! its a pain in the butt!!


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I just got a pinto jumper for christmas ha ha ha!!! I love her to death...I don't show in the association but I show her in jumpers!!! She's the cutest horse I have ever seen...Here are some pics

Name: Dime
Showname: haven't come up with one(she is registered but we don't get the papers until saturday!!!)
Hieght: 15.1hh
Talent: endless!!! Jumps 4ft without a problem!!!!

I can't post pics anymore becasue it tells me the link is outdated/doesn't work!!!!GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Oh well..

She is brown and white her left eye is all blue and her right is half blue half brown!!!!


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

> this may sound stupited, but whats the differnce...


Paint is a breed, Pinto is a color.


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well i dont like one more than the other, they are both beautiful. But there is a horse where i ride who is mostly a paint with Selle Franc.(dont know how to spell it lol) and i think some hannoverian. Anywho she is goregous and if you didnt know it she looks like she is just a paint. She is very talented and very smooth.


----------



## Tessa Bear (May 15, 2007)

I actually prefer to show in pinto only because of the judging, it seems you can have more white on your horse and not get killed by the judges since most are quarter horse judges.


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

Tessa Bear said:


> I actually prefer to show in pinto only because of the judging, it seems you can have more white on your horse and not get killed by the judges since most are quarter horse judges.



OMG i know!!! I have a tobiano and get KILLED by paint judges!!!! and pinto i am 3rd in the nation and won 8 congress championships and was hi point jr. youth with a tobiano!! well technically shes a tovero!! oh well!!


----------



## Tessa Bear (May 15, 2007)

my mare is mostly white, and i got her for very cheap because of it, however, i am very worried that judges will automatically think we stink only because of her white.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Why would they care about how much white your horse has?


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

okay...i have one more question, if there was a pasture of 10 pintos and 4 of them were paints, could you tel lthe differnce between them? and how? becasue to me they look the same


----------



## Tessa Bear (May 15, 2007)

because the white is harder to see through if you are not trained to.



well a pinto could be any breed such as a tennesse walker and a paint is an actual breed.
However many pintos are paints that are double regsiterd.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

My mare is a solid paint (breeding stock) so I wouldn't be able to show her in Pinto but is there a Paint circut too? Like paint shows and is there like a Paint congress? I feel dumb haha


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I love when paints/pintos are almost all white. Like with one or two medium sized patches. I like it when they have white faces too. lol.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

I like paints more to be honest lol. We have a paint mule at the barn her name is Molly she is really pretty.... I used to ride her before i got my June June i helped to green break her. She was very green when i rode her. My other friend finished her off....


Me riding molly....(sry for the blurriness)










my friend that finished her off....











big improvement right? lol they are great together though. I really wish i had a paint though..... but i still love my Junior chestnut quarter horses are cool too lol.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

oh yea and can you believe was actually 3 by the time she got good broken in? I was riding her at the edge of her 2 year age and my friend rode her until she turned 3 she is like 4 now.


----------



## Tessa Bear (May 15, 2007)

actually J.R that mule would be considerd a pinto not a paint as you stated in your above post. 


and yes there are solid paint classes, you cannot show in reg paint classes however with a breeding stock paint, but they do have special classes for them. i do not know for sure if they have a congress, that would be something you would have to check into.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Okay, I never even bothered to look into registering my APHA stallion as a pinto because I thought that pinto was just a color - not breed registry. 

1) is is possible to register him as a pinto?
2) What are the advantages and disadvantages (if any) in doing so? 

Can any horse with color at all (regardless of breed, breed mixture, or grade status) be registered pinto? 

those of you how show Pinto congress, world, etc., do you show with and against otherwise grade horses and horses of all breeds? 

I posted a thread about Pintabians before under Breeds - they are 99% Arabian, the rest paint - do they qualify as Pintos in addition to their Pintabian registry? 

I have a palomino gelding who is QH/morgan - he is registered with a palomino registry, which is strictly a color registry - is Pinto the same kind of thing?


----------



## firelight27 (Jul 20, 2007)

Personally, I like both pintos and paints. It used to be that I preferred paints only, because I liked stock-type horses. I also liked the fact they are an actual breed, not just a color; basically quarter horses with spots. 

However, I later got into arabians, and I like pinto-arabs. Particularly NSH pintos. In fact, I'm going to look at a pinto NSH colt tonite! *So excited*. 

I'm establishing the foundation for a breeding program right now, and I've got a half-arab mare and a quarter horse. But, I want to get rid of the QHorse so I can find a paint mare! So I'll be breeding both paints & half-arab pintos. 

I think horses with spots are so unique. Every horse is different, but spotted horses have such varied patterns. No two patterns are identical. In fact, they can be so wildly different you might compare them to human fingerprints. Thats what makes them so special, not to mention how gorgeous they are. And breeding them is so fun because of the surprises you can get.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

AKPaintLover said:


> Okay, I never even bothered to look into registering my apha stallion as a pinto because I thought that pinto was just a color - not breed registry.
> 
> 1) is is possible to register him as a pinto?
> 2) What are the advantages and disadvantages (if any) in doing so?
> ...


lets see how we go here....

1) YES your boy would be eligible for pinto as he has a lot of white and he is reg registry paint.

2) you would be able to stand him at stud for a whole nother breed - more money in your pocket. You would have a wider range of shows to take him to and this would mean more recognition for him.

Any coloured horse can be registered as a Pinto as long as they meet the colour requirments

No you do not show against different TYPE but yes they may be grade - they have different catagories, your horse would show in the STOCK horse type classes.

the Pintabians are eligible for Pinto again if they meet colour requirements

YES Pinto and Palomino are the same type of registry.


Someone also asked about Paints and Pinto shows - they BOTH have a world, congress and normal circuit.

hope this helps.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

oh i forgot - PaintsandPintos70 and Tessa Bear.... I think that it is a load of BS that horse with more white are disadvantaged at paint shows. Most of the accredited judges in the paints also hold a pinto ticket so are you trying to tell me that when they go to a pinto show they suddenly learn how to see through the colour :shock: :roll: .

I have won world titles with Toby's, frame overos, toveros and one with a horse that was almost totally white..........


----------



## firelight27 (Jul 20, 2007)

I agree with "I Love Lane" on the white issue. I've seen many mostly white paints winning classes, and championships. Its true that the more flashy horses tend to get looked at more, but there are many mostly white paints that really are eye catching.










This stallion has 10 champion titles, and 11 reserves on the APHA circuit and he is mostly white....










This stallion won 5 major APHA futurities in one year.

It seems to me like most minimum color paints have that "speckled" look and tend to be frame overos.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

Tessa Bear said:


> actually J.R that mule would be considerd a pinto not a paint as you stated in your above post.
> 
> 
> and yes there are solid paint classes, you cannot show in reg paint classes however with a breeding stock paint, but they do have special classes for them. i do not know for sure if they have a congress, that would be something you would have to check into.


uh no she is a paint how would she be a pinto?


----------



## Löhnr (Jan 16, 2008)

Colourwise, they're the same right? Paints include quarter horses, T.breds and Paint horses, and Pintos include everything else if what I heard is right. Physicaly I don't know how to tell them apart, except by looking closely at their conformation.

I like any horse who can go trail riding for long hours and do a bit of endurance. (never mind my picture, I just like this one)


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

Jr_lover said:


> Tessa Bear said:
> 
> 
> > actually J.R that mule would be considerd a pinto not a paint as you stated in your above post.
> ...


a MULE is NOT nor ever would be eligible for registration in the apha! :evil:


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

I Love Lane said:


> oh i forgot - PaintsandPintos70 and Tessa Bear.... I think that it is a load of BS that horse with more white are disadvantaged at paint shows. Most of the accredited judges in the paints also hold a pinto ticket so are you trying to tell me that when they go to a pinto show they suddenly learn how to see through the colour :shock: :roll: .
> 
> I have won world titles with Toby's, frame overos, toveros and one with a horse that was almost totally white..........


No its not!! I have shown paints my WHOLE life and my parents are would champion trainers!! There are certain judges that will not look at a loud colored piant as much as they will a minimum white paint! its a fact in the horse world! not all judges do but also some do!! pinto judge are sometimes more willing to except a loud colored horse because that is the breed!! it is NOT BS and i know pretty darm much wbout it since i have lost many a point to a minimum white horse that I should have had!! i am sorry that our views contridict! but i will stand by what i said!


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

firelight27 said:


> I agree with "I Love Lane" on the white issue. I've seen many mostly white paints winning classes, and championships. Its true that the more flashy horses tend to get looked at more, but there are many mostly white paints that really are eye catching.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok and that was how long ago? 5, 10 years? its more known know than a while ago!!


----------



## Tessa Bear (May 15, 2007)

Ok I for one, have yet to ever show in a full season, i have only owned Darby for a minimal amount of time, and have been working with western pleasure horses for again a minimal amount of time.

I have only heard of such rumors about the "white". I am assuming it is right, for i have heard it from many others, however, it was wrong of me to assume this from lack of expirience, and i appologize. 

I for one do hope that that this rumor is wrong becuase i have a framed overo. 


and oh my goodness!! those paints are beautiful Lane!!


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

PaintsandPintos70 said:


> I Love Lane said:
> 
> 
> > oh i forgot - PaintsandPintos70 and Tessa Bear.... I think that it is a load of BS that horse with more white are disadvantaged at paint shows. Most of the accredited judges in the paints also hold a pinto ticket so are you trying to tell me that when they go to a pinto show they suddenly learn how to see through the colour :shock: :roll: .
> ...


I too have been showing paints my whole life and that is 2 times longer then you have been alive. Just for arguements sake i had a look at this years world champions and thought that i would share a couple of them with you so that you can see that your comment is a bit ludicrious-









and one of my own that won the world as a yearling:


----------



## firelight27 (Jul 20, 2007)

Jr_lover said:


> Tessa Bear said:
> 
> 
> > actually J.R that mule would be considerd a pinto not a paint as you stated in your above post.
> ...


She is a pinto because she is a mule. The only way a horse can be a paint, is if it has quarter horse or thoroughbred bloodlines. Paint is a breed, and pinto is a color. Technically, Paints are also pintos. But pintos who aren't registered as paints (meaning they meet the bloodline/type requirements ), can't be paints.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

I Love Lane said:


> Jr_lover said:
> 
> 
> > Tessa Bear said:
> ...



I never said she was a paint so don't go jumping to conclusions and snapping at me....thats quite rude actually. And yes i do take that offensively thats just me i take things offensively especially torwards people that go jumping to conclusions what i said was that she was a paint mule and then i said why isn't she paint never did i state she was a full paint.

And fieflight thanks for the kind statement but i have to dissagree if you don't know her lineage then how can you tell me she isn't a paint? So maybe you guys should think before saying that. (oops sry Firflight that sounded mean it really wasn't meant to be mean i'm kinda fired up from the other post :roll: so please excuse it. i'm sry)
but uh yea thats what the owner told me and so i'm asumming she has some quarter horse or thoroughbred lines not sure so plz don't jump on me. :wink: 

Oh and from what i was told from someone that used to work at a big breeding barn pinto was considered wild and paint was tame... :?: I was kinda confused because i never heard of this so maybe it has changed since then for him lol. Also i looked in up on the internet and it said any horse that has a build that looks quarter horse like can be considered a paint.... not so sure about that one either. Really all i know is i have only called spotted horses paints and nothing more because i never knew the difference. I even looked to my books to find out :shock: can you believe its outdated :lol: it doesn't even list paint as a breed and i had that book since middle school....wowzers i really need to get a new one lol.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I Love Lane said:


> a MULE is NOT nor ever would be eligible for registration in the apha! :evil:


This is correct, I don't know if this is what you took offense to Jr., but it is the truth. 

That mule might have had a Paint as one of the parents, but the mule itself is not a paint. The Mule is a pinto because it is paint by color, not by breed. EVEN if it had a registered APHA, AQHA, or JC parent. It still has bloodlines other than those three (hence the fact that she is a mule)...so she is not a paint. 

Being wild or time has nothing to do with it. 

Additionally, I did not notice anyone saying anything rude toward you ?? Maybe the apparent tone of what I quoted above?

That mule is a cutie - I don't have much experience with them, but I really like that she has some color - it really jazzes her up


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

Jr_lover said:


> I Love Lane said:
> 
> 
> > Jr_lover said:
> ...


and yes you did say she was a paint... please see the high lighted section of yor comment. I was not trying to offend you just wanted to get across clearly what had been said on multiple occassions that you seemed to have missed. :lol:


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Paint's a breed. Pinto's a color. Any horse can be a pinto provided it has the markings. Not all horses with pinto coloring are paints.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

I Love Lane said:


> Jr_lover said:
> 
> 
> > I Love Lane said:
> ...



ok but if you read below that i said paint MULE so i'm not technically calling her a paint. Although i am going to admit i was wrong. I'm sry i do not know as many terms as i sometimes think lol. This is just what i was told that she was a paint mule but infact she is not. I have just learned that she would be called a spotted or pinto mule by reading off of a very nice website that explains alot about the spots and stuff i also learned from you guys of course.  Thanxies and sry for the misunderstanding i was just defending what i thought :roll: was right..

Here's the site if anyone wants to check it out it has alot about horse coloring too and explains alot of it. Its pretty cool actually.
http://www.geocities.com/SoHo/Studios/2905/seespots.html


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

I Love Lane said:


> PaintsandPintos70 said:
> 
> 
> > I Love Lane said:
> ...



ok yea those horse did well! who cares!! i don't care how long youve shown paints and maybe you havn't seen it but I HAVE!!! i own a gorgeous tovero and there are times when judges won't look at her at PAINT AND PINTO shows!!! its just some judges!! I just have found that more judges are like that on the paint circuit than on the pinto since the pinto breed is based on color!! i don't want to get in a fight with u on this!!me and tessa bear have our opinions and you have yours! But that dosn't mean you have to go around sying its BS!! thank you very much thats my INTITALS!!! :wink:


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

Actually i agree with PaintsandPintos70 because when i was reading through some things i was looking at some registration things about registering paints and it said if a paint has a certain amount of white on it then it wont be registered as a paint because they will only allow so much white. Not sure what registering that was but uh i find that to be judgemental about the horses coloring. (how much white it has...)

Although not everyone is judgemental about this but it definitely shows that some people are....


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

This is why I own a quarter horse.


----------



## Tessa Bear (May 15, 2007)

Good point Tim haha.

I do own a paint however, but have let them argue about it, i have heard both stories about the white and hope its not true, but if it is: Darby and i will just have to wow them what she can do! :lol:


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Can somebody put a link up for me to check out the pinto horse website. I have found more than one...I don't know which association is most legit.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Also, 

My neighbor, who has a Pintabian, and myself were talking about how annoying it was that there are only open or AQHA shows up here, and I was telling her that it would be great if APHA got started up here...when we realized that the Pinto horse association would appeal to a wider crowd here (in our smaller horse community)...seeing how both of us could show at a pinto show.

SO.... we were thinking we could look into starting a chapter of the pinto horse association up here and starting shows for horses of color. 

Do you guys know if that can be done? what would be involved in doing something like that?


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

Jr_lover said:


> Actually i agree with PaintsandPintos70 because when i was reading through some things i was looking at some registration things about registering paints and it said if a paint has a certain amount of white on it then it wont be registered as a paint because they will only allow so much white. Not sure what registering that was but uh i find that to be judgemental about the horses coloring. (how much white it has...)
> 
> Although not everyone is judgemental about this but it definitely shows that some people are....


The only restriction on the amount of white a horse has in the apha is that they must have CONTRASTING colour - ie. you can not register a horse regular registry that does not have any brown/black skin. They would be considered a breeding stock even though they are totally white. No other restrictions are made on the 'maximun' amount of white allowed.  

Paintsandpintos - i can see what the point you are trying to make is but i think that you are very wrong. Maybe this happens a lot at open shows but not at top level Paint or Pinto shows (as you have clearly proven youself by wining at the congress....). Also if you don't care how long i have been showing - why do you find it nessessicery to point out how long you have been, did you not know that you can learn a lot from people that have more experience then you do??? :wink:


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

I Love Lane said:


> Jr_lover said:
> 
> 
> > Actually i agree with PaintsandPintos70 because when i was reading through some things i was looking at some registration things about registering paints and it said if a paint has a certain amount of white on it then it wont be registered as a paint because they will only allow so much white. Not sure what registering that was but uh i find that to be judgemental about the horses coloring. (how much white it has...)
> ...


Yea i have shown at top level paint and pinto shows and if anything at happens MORE there!!! and i bet i know about as much as you do!!! so i don't want to fight with you as i have ALREADY said!!! we have conflicting points so just drop it! you think one thing i think another!! Maybe since i can actually DROP it you should act as the mature person and do the same!! I am not trying to be mean but i have tried to be nice and it didnt work!!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Has it ever occured to you that maybe the horses with the less white are actually higher-quality horses, and maybe that's why they are placing better, meaning color has nothing to do with it?


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

bubba13 said:


> Has it ever occured to you that maybe the horses with the less white are actually higher-quality horses, and maybe that's why they are placing better, meaning color has nothing to do with it?


I was not going to say that because i was sure that someone would think i was trying to say that they don't have a good horse, but yes that is what i was thinking too :wink: 

Paintsandpintos - i havent said anything nasty to you so i am not really sure why you are getting so worked up.................. :? Just because i think your comment is silly DOES NOT mean that i am having a go at you.


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

I Love Lane said:


> bubba13 said:
> 
> 
> > Has it ever occured to you that maybe the horses with the less white are actually higher-quality horses, and maybe that's why they are placing better, meaning color has nothing to do with it?
> ...


ok i am asking that we please drop this and just have our own opinions! hows that sound? and Bubba13- I am an 8 time congress champion and hi oint 13 and under with a TOBIANO PAINT/PINTO!!! Thats a pretty high quaility horse considering we had an offer of 55,000 for her during the congress!!!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Did I say your horse was "crappy?" No, I did not. I don't even know your horse, so how can I possibly know if it is high or low quality, or if it deserves to win or not? But I am saying that, when others place higher on a consistent basis (which is what you are implying), then that is almost certainly do to them being better horses rather than the individual judge's "preference." Look at the horses posted above who have won--does it look to you like judges are bashing them because of their coloration?

I read in Paint Horse Journal a few years ago that in halter, and halter alone, there were a few ex-AQHA judges that were knocking high-white horses because the white spots were obscuring their conformation. There was a mild controversy, the problem was settled, and there was no more talk of biased judges after that time.

I own two Paint horses. One of them is extremely flashy and beautifully marked. The other is a minimal white overo who's only Paint characteristic comes from a broad apron face. The former is the prettier horse, but the latter is a much higher quality animal. Color has nothing to do with it.


----------



## firelight27 (Jul 20, 2007)

> but uh yea thats what the owner told me and so i'm asumming she has some quarter horse or thoroughbred lines not sure so plz don't jump on me. :wink:


I understand what you are saying. So her horse parent was a paint? Right? So she has a registered paint in her bloodlines, but she is not a registered paint herself (nor can she be). I get exactly what you are saying. I think things are hard to interpret sometimes through typing. 

Anywho, in response to someone or anothers comment... those pictures I posted were NOT 5-10 years ago. Those are current stallions who are being shown now. So yes, mostly white horses do win. I don't think there is discrimination in that arena. I think judges do tend to favor horses they think are prettier though... and thats not right. They should just on ability and performance. But its that same way no matter what show you are at.

And enough with the arguing people. If a jerk puts down on your horse, ignore them. It makes you the better person to walk away from a fight. And if you are the jerk putting down on other people's horses, knock it off.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

AKPaintLover said:


> Can somebody put a link up for me to check out the pinto horse website. I have found more than one...I don't know which association is most legit.


If the Arguing is over....can anyone help me out with the above?? Also, as I asked earlier, does anyone know what would be involved in starting a section of the Pinto horse association or refer me to where I can get some info about it??


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

AKpaint - http://www.ptha.org/

I am not sure about how you would set up a affiliated club, I would contact the Association to find out about that one :wink:


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Thanks Lane


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

AKPaintLover said:


> Thanks Lane


no worries :lol:


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

theres also www.pinto.org 

thats what i use!!


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

PaintsandPintos70 said:


> theres also www.pinto.org
> 
> thats what i use!!


it links to the same site doesn't it??????


----------



## PaintsandPintos70 (Jan 1, 2008)

I Love Lane said:


> PaintsandPintos70 said:
> 
> 
> > theres also www.pinto.org
> ...


I don't know!! Thats just what i use for the Pinto association of america!!


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

PaintsandPintos70 said:


> I Love Lane said:
> 
> 
> > PaintsandPintos70 said:
> ...


i just clicked both links and it is the same site! How neat is that, 2 addresses - 1 site... LOL :lol:


----------



## KingRebelAQHA (Oct 1, 2017)

PaintsandPintos70 said:


> Sara said:
> 
> 
> > Hehe, yeah, I was being lazy by generalizing. A paint must have parents who are:
> ...


its a "paint" in the butt! Lol


----------



## Heartofmysoul (Nov 11, 2017)

Boy I just bought. Reg pinto gelding. Very sweat but very head strong.


----------

